
Ask HN: What open-source projects would benefit from GPU? - jason_slack
I&#x27;ve been using GPU&#x27;s to do financial computations . I then started to look at where I had slowness and it was from the database. This got me thinking of contributing to PostgreSQL the ability to execute on the GPU if appropriate for the users system.<p>But would they want this?<p>What open-source projects are appropriate for adding using GPU&#x27;s to do execution?<p>edit: I&#x27;m a C&#x2F;C++ developer (well for the last 25 years..)
======
mtmail
Some of the [https://postgis.net/](https://postgis.net/) functions are pretty
complex. Point-in-polygon calculations which I believe GPUs are quite good at.
Same for anything manipulating raster images.

